# Betta Caring



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I have always had a problem with keeping bettas in prime condition. I do not know why, but I would really like them to thrive as much as my other tropical fish. They are kept in the same tanks as other fish that do not have any problems or diseases (so it seems that the tank isn't the problem). I feed them an assortment of foods ranging from pellets, bloodworms, and betta flakes.

Usually the bettas come down with fin rot, or have a black line around the edge of their fins (I'm guessing that's where their fin is dieing out), also sometimes they get bulges in their body that look like grains of rice near the back of them and blow up like a beach ball near their head.

Is there any special food that I'm missing that bettas should have, or maybe I'm not caring for them right? Any thoughts on how you guys keep your bettas and what you feed them would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for you help.

I have two tanks... one a 2.5 gallon, and another 10 gallon, in both tanks the specs are:
pH around 7
ammonia and nitrates and nitrites are all 0
live plants
temperature is kept at 80 degrees


----------



## heatherhoge (Nov 13, 2005)

Tank sounds good. When they get problems do you use any meds prior or during the problem? You can not use normal meds on bettas as you would tropical fish. Mela and prima fix will kill betas. I lost 5 bettas before I realized this. There is special meds just for bettas. Other than that the set up seems good. You should have very low amounts of nitrates and nitrites. ammonia should be 0. So your tank may need to do some developing. What type of filter do you have?


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

My tanks do not need developing. They have all gone through cycling. I use either a HOB filter or a Whisper In-Tank filter. I don't know about the mela and pimafix though. I posted a question on fin rot a long time ago and people here suggested that I use melafix. Can anyone else verify this?


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I have used melafix and pimafix on my bettas without any problems as have many people I know. You do want to be careful not to overdose tho as melafix (not sure about pima) can be harmful if you give too much.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

do you do regular water changes?
do you have tankmates that may be nibbling the tails?
is the fish pooping enough? That may cause bloating if he is constipated.

It would be unusual for your tank to have 0 nitrates! usually that is one of the reasons we change water so the nitrate level stays low enough for the fish not to be sick. i can show you people who never change water enough and the fish colors are muted and the growth stunted because of nitrates in the water.
Your ammonia and nitrites should be 0 but the nitrates will read (safely) up to 20 ppm.
anyone else care to address this ?
I have one betta that has a bit of trouble with his tail and it is because his fins and tail edges are so curly. They get caught on the plants and he gets stuck. When he fights to get loose he tears his tail.
i use a bit of betta fix in a container until he heals.
the only fish I get that bloat are old ones. I give them some peas for constipation. It often helps.
Mouse


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I do regular water changes, and have no other tank mates with the bettas... I think I messed up on the nitrate test and did the nitrite one or something. I always get them confused.

It seems that they poop enough, because I thought myself that he might be constipated, but I don't know what would have caused this. He was only really bludging near his front two fins... the back of his body was slender (I think the rice shaped bulge I mentioned earlier was his spine, but not positive). All of their colors seems to be fine, but at the end of their tails they seems to be fading and rotting almost.

I'll pick up some betta fix when I go to the store and hopefully that helps them. As for a pea... do you cook them before you give them to the betta, grow the peas yourself, or just let them thaw? 

Thanks for your helps guys.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Yes, cook them and then feed the inside only.


----------

